# Anyone ever had deer not eat corn!



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone ever had trouble with deer eating there corn? I have a little piece of property out on 30A in walton county that I put corn out on a couple occasions and never had deer eat it. I'm thinking about putting some acorn rage with it or something to maybe get them to start eating it. Anyone ever had this problem?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

NOPE!:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nope, you got retarded deer.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

on 30A, you are going to have to have something fancier than corn, i'm sure those are some uppitidy deer out there.

seriously, are you sure there are deer around? I've had feeders that nothing has eaten from. Would have thought sure as the world they would get some attention, but just never did.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *Splittine (10/28/2009)*Nope, you got retarded deer.


Ha yea I hunted this property twice last year and had a doe and a young buck walk right through the middle of the corn pile never stopped or put there nose down. 

It's only about 30 acres and I have houses 200 yards in 3 directions. I'm not sure why they wouldnt eat it.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *AUradar (10/28/2009)*on 30A, you are going to have to have something fancier than corn, i'm sure those are some uppitidy deer out there.
> 
> seriously, are you sure there are deer around? I've had feeders that nothing has eaten from. Would have thought sure as the world they would get some attention, but just never did.


There is deer everwhere out there. There are tracks all over.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

gotta be more to it tyler. are you sure the deer know there's corn there? 30A, like SoWal? i've seen some deer awesome deer on 98 in that area. i don't know about deer densities though.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Is it wet or did it get wet?

Rotten/sour?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i agree there has to be more to it. ive had it take a lil while for the deer to find the corn but once they did, it was on.. you might not always have them come to it during the day but they will always eat it. the only place that ive seen them not eat corn was when there werent that many deer around and it got spoiled before they found it. i actually ran across a corn pile in a local WMA about 2 weeks ago and the deer hadnt touched it. it was a pretty thick place and there wasnt alot of deer sign around that area.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I put a half of bag out first.It was there for a week at least before it rained and ended up starting to rot so I freshened it up and that never got eaten either. LIke I said I know there is alot of deer out there the tracks are there to prove it.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Are you putting the new on top of the old?

Skip


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *lastcast (10/28/2009)*Are you putting the new on top of the old?
> 
> Skip




Nope!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Maybe a salt or mineral block will make them stick around a while longer.

Skip


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

are there any nearby farms or major food sources around ?? I hunted a lease a few yrs back about 400 yards from aa peanut farm... The only thing that our corn was the *****.. We shot about 10 deer off that same property that yr.. never ate the corn..They wanted peanuts..lol


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *halo1 (10/28/2009)*are there any nearby farms or major food sources around ?? I hunted a lease a few yrs back about 400 yards from aa peanut farm... The only thing that our corn was the *****.. We shot about 10 deer off that same property that yr.. never ate the corn..They wanted peanuts..lol


No its in a residential area


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

We've had a feeder that would deer would not eat from no matter where we put it. But, corn on the property got ate at other feeders. I beleive if you wait until hunting season to put it out and there is a lot of other food in the area, they maynot come to it fora while. Best way to use corn is start in spring/summer or year around and they will come to it regular.Good luck


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

No sh*t.....onetime I had a doe walk right up to 1 of my corn piles...she eased down...smelled it...JUMPED BACK and started blowin...she eeeeeeased back up to the corn....smelled it again...and TOOK OFF RUNNIN'. I couldn't believe what I just saw. There was nothing wrong with the corn...I had just watch 2 does eat, and after she left I had a couple young buck come eat. True story.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

the first two years we planted 3 plots in bio-logic on our place. the deer would walk right thru it as if it was dirt. they only came to the plots with rye, wheat, and chufas. so, i called the comapny, and they said try it a third year and if they didnt go crazy over it they would refund my $. the next year the deer were tearing it up; and now we plant all of our small plots in bio-logic. when i called them and told the guy it worked, he said that deer get used to eating the same thing all their lives and when you put something new out they have to adjust. not sure if ive ever hear of deer not eating corn, however. once those acorns are gone it turns into the "golden retriever"


----------



## outdoorsalways (Dec 13, 2007)

have you put a camara on it to see if anything is happening put some feed peanuts out


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

buy you a deer decoy and a bag of apple favor corn and put both out. you should have them eating within the week. good luck


----------



## EDHIAR (Nov 9, 2008)

I had some trouble with the apple flavored corn a few yrs ago, couldnt get em to touch the stuff. But no problems with plain ole corn.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *EDHIAR (10/28/2009)*I had some trouble with the apple flavored corn a few yrs ago, couldnt get em to touch the stuff. But no problems with plain ole corn.


i had a similar problem. they ate it but it took alot longer than regular corn. i dont use that stuff anymore


----------



## baycoastal (Oct 8, 2007)

I have heard that deer wont touch some hybrid corn varieties


----------



## GotOffAgain (Sep 3, 2009)

We had a pile of corn about 20 lbs not get touched for a week. made another pile about 15 feet from it and poured a bottle of buck Jam on it, sitting in the stand they walked strait to the Buck jam. Might want to consider giving it a try.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got pics of fox pissin' on corn piles I set out...but I guess my deer are hardcore cause they still eat it.....You might have dogs coming around smelling your scent and pissin' on it marking their territory which could be scaring the deer from it....Hard ta say, If you are buying that flavored corn that might do it too....sometimes I've had deer eat flavored corn sometimes it rots on the ground too...:letsdrink


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive had the same problem in the past with plain ole corn so i tried corn with soybeans in it and they went nucking futs over it


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

The deer we have slowed way down on the feeders when the acorns started to drop. We shut the feeder down to just once a day until they start making it disappear again. We are yet to turn em back up. Our deer are in the oaks and chowing down. The only pic we are getting at the feeders are does w/ fawns and *****.


----------

